# Replacing support beams



## Annimal76 (Sep 10, 2007)

Curious how difficult and expensive it would be to replace 6' wood support beams with either longer wood support or steel support. As it is right now, the basement has vertical support beams every 6' across the length of the basement making a finished basement much more difficult to accomplish. Hoping to completly eliminate the vertical supports or drastically reduce the number needed. Any info is greatly appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (May 31, 2006)

Have an Enginner look at it..... the span & Load on both directions will dictate the sizing of sructural steel or LVL members, and if any columns are still needed.


----------

